# I have a new cat



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Walter is a changed kitty now his pain is under control, everybody hangs out on the couch together these days.
Thought got another cat didntcha


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

That's good news! At least you know Walter will get along fine with him !


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Hahaha, got me!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ah - I knew how difficult introducing a really-truly-new-cat would be, so guessed it meant a transformed Walter! I'm so glad he is more comfortable - cats are so good at hiding pain it can often be hard to tell what is causing grumpiness.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes Walter is doing really well, and he has got in well with other cats in the past, but with his many medical issues and prescription diet, I sadly cannot get him a kitty friend. 
Walter will be a solo lumbering kitty dino


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm soooooo happy to hear this. 😁 Walter looks so much like Perses too!


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm happy to hear that! Glad he's feeling better. He's looking good.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I’m glad he’s feeling good and lookin’ good too!


----------

